# Domino's Pizza (DPZ)



## Sagetology (Feb 5, 2012)

Has anyone been watching DPZ for the last year?

http://www.google.ca/finance?q=NYSE:DPZ&hl=en

I sold it today for 100%+ ROI. Do you guys think it's currently overvalued?


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

DPZ and SAM, pizza and beer. can't go wrong. although i do not own any US stocks, always liked these. congrats on the 100% roi


----------



## Sagetology (Feb 5, 2012)

riseofamillionaire said:


> DPZ and SAM, pizza and beer. can't go wrong. although i do not own any US stocks, always liked these. congrats on the 100% roi


Thanks.

I plan on buying DPZ again in a bit. I only sold it because I think the market overreacted. I still like their long-term strategy.


----------



## riseofamillionaire (Feb 23, 2012)

Sagetology said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I plan on buying DPZ again in a bit. I only sold it because I think the market overreacted. I still like their long-term strategy.


For sure, prudent to sell after the huge up move off of earnings. Will probably have a meaningful correction eventually, then you could get back in.


----------

